# top bar sugar brick feeding



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

put the brick in a mesh bag & hang from a bar. you could use a mandarin orange bag or an onion bag


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

When I had TBHs, I just made the bricks thin enough to stand up in between the combs (ones with food on them). Alternatively, when I needed to feed one bad, I'd just dump a bunch of sugar in the back and kind of throw it forward towards the cluster. So that was just a pile on the bottom board. 

If it's an 'emergency'... get it to them somehow or another.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

This is possible 








or this








or if the comb doesn't go all the way to the floor, set it on the bottom of the hive


----------



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks. That makes sense!


----------



## Kathleen Bourn (Oct 31, 2014)

I have straight sided top bars so it's a little easier but I use these little quail feeders and a pint jar for syrup. (I get them at Tractor Supply for a couple of dollars each). You just put a piece of rope in the trough for the bees to stand on. It fits perfectly under the bars.
I also pile in the sugar (and wet it down a little) or use sugar bricks.


----------

